# root mail



## unicyclist (Jan 2, 2009)

I am running FreeBSD mybox.my.domain 7.1-RC2 FreeBSD 7.1-RC2.
I don't get any local (system only) mail. It all stays in /var/spool/clientmqueue/
I can't "mail" myself or another user (or visa versa).

I've checked /etc/hosts with /etc/rc.conf and the name is the same.
I can ping localhost and mybox.my.domain. Sendmail is running, but /var/mail/root and /var/mail/mike remain empty.

What do I check next?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2009)

This may be a little counter intuitive but make sure *sendmail_enable="NO"* is in /etc/rc.conf. That will make sendmail run as a local submit only.

You can use the *mailq* command to see what's in the queue. Also make sure /etc/aliases is set up properly. Run *newaliases* if you make any changes in /etc/aliases.


----------



## unicyclist (Jan 2, 2009)

mybox# mailq
/var/spool/mqueue is empty

/etc/aliases is setup correctly for user (mike) to receive roots email. Yes, I ran newaliases 

Will try senmail_enable="NO". Hadn't thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## unicyclist (Jan 2, 2009)

A bit more info:
$ sockstat -l4 -p 25
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS      
root     sendmail   734   4  tcp4   127.0.0.1:25          *:*

Also, I can't telnet localhost 25 either as root or normal user.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 2, 2009)

So none of these work?


```
telnet localhost 25
telnet 127.0.0.1 25
telnet 0 25
```

Tried [font="Fixedsys"]/etc/rc.d/sendmail restart[/font]? Something may be stuck. Any firewalling in place without a pass all or skip rule for lo0?


----------



## unicyclist (Jan 2, 2009)

nope, telnet doesn't work to localhost.
I have stopped and started sendmail, and even rebooted. (I know, I know  )
Will check pf.conf.  I am on another hd to run a bios upgrade for this old machine, so will get back with what I find in pf.conf.

Thanks for all the help/suggestions!


----------



## unicyclist (Jan 3, 2009)

DutchDaemon, the problem was with pf.conf. 
Don't know how the set skip lo0 got commented out but it was 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok!


----------

